# amule vs xmule

## To

Boas,

   Passei a usar o amule depois de umas discussões entre o tipo que desenvolve o xmule e uns utilizadores que me deixaram com muito má imagem dele... Já agora quem é que continua a usar o xmule? E quem usa o amule?

Tó

----------

## fp2099

usava xmule e ainda uso de ocasionalmente mas no geral uso o amule... não sei nada sobre quem programa o xmule só sei que não existe muita diferença entre os dois e geralmente tudo o que é aplicado num e logo implementado no outro, afinal a base é a mesma..

Preferia um serviço com uma cli do que isto....

----------

## gmichels

Uso mais bittorrent-theshadow, no modo CLI. Como tenho um desktop somente kde, nao gosto de rodar nada que seja gtk. Alem disso, xmule travava de vez em quando na minha maquina.

Acho que unico programa GTK que tenho é o nicotine que uso para p2p de musicas. De resto, tudo torrents.

----------

## leandro

 *To wrote:*   

> Boas,
> 
>    Passei a usar o amule depois de umas discussões entre o tipo que desenvolve o xmule e uns utilizadores que me deixaram com muito má imagem dele... Já agora quem é que continua a usar o xmule? E quem usa o amule?
> 
> Tó

 

Oi,

Há quanto tempo o xMule foi descontinuado? Não sabia sobre o aMule.. vou testá-lo agora  :Smile: 

----------

## To

Nem sabia que já tinha sido descontinuado....

A verdade é que houve bastantes insultos no forum, os programadores principais abandonaram o projecto e passaram para o amule. O Un-Thesis fez um post maravilhoso onde oferecia dinheiro a quem copia-se as novas features do amule para o xmule... Por isso mudei de cliente.

Tó

----------

## AngusYoung

Também desisti do xmule e passei para o amule. Houve muitas histórias ... parece que o xmule foi descontinuado, o programador líder esteve preso (não sei se é verdade, mas foi o que li aqui neste forum) e agora se dedica a outra causa. De qualquer maneira, achei o amule muito melhor que o xmule ... pelo menos aqui roda muito mais estável.

----------

## fp2099

 *AngusYoung wrote:*   

> Também desisti do xmule e passei para o amule. Houve muitas histórias ... parece que o xmule foi descontinuado, o programador líder esteve preso (não sei se é verdade, mas foi o que li aqui neste forum) e agora se dedica a outra causa. De qualquer maneira, achei o amule muito melhor que o xmule ... pelo menos aqui roda muito mais estável.

 

Axo que existe essa possibilidade para quem usa progs p2p  :Smile:  (ser preso)

----------

## Vanquirius

O xmule não foi descontinuado, mas eu acho que não há ainda ebuild para a versão 1.7.2.

De qualquer forma, sobre a história do autor do xMule:

Ele foi preso porque ele está "apaixonado" por uma garota de 16 anos que ele conheceu via Internet, e violou "restraining orders". Estilo Michael Jackson.

Eu ainda não olhei direito o aMule, mas a minha opinião do xMule é que ele é um port bem sujo do eMule.   :Confused: 

----------

## leandro

 *ManuChao wrote:*   

> O xmule não foi descontinuado, mas eu acho que não há ainda ebuild para a versão 1.7.2.
> 
> De qualquer forma, sobre a história do autor do xMule:
> 
> Ele foi preso porque ele está "apaixonado" por uma garota de 16 anos que ele conheceu via Internet, e violou "restraining orders". Estilo Michael Jackson.
> ...

 

Hoje pela manhã (quando postei), estava escrito no site que ele tinha sido descontinuado. O ebuild do 1.7.2 já está disponível, por sinal estava usando essa versão.

Achei que ele tivesse sido preso por outros motivos, hehehe  :Wink: 

----------

## Vanquirius

 *leandro wrote:*   

> Hoje pela manhã (quando postei), estava escrito no site que ele tinha sido descontinuado.

 

De novo hehe???

Eu lembro que uma semana atrás havia um post dele no sourceforge irritado que tinham desativado o site dele, que o projeto não tinha sido descontinuado. Daí o admin da sf.net escreveu uma coisa assim: quit changing your mind every couple of weeks! Hehe, acho que o xmule não volta mais então, pelo menos na sf.net.

----------

## Vassili

alguem sabe de um link pra baixar a lista de servidores???

o q vem default naum tah funcionando....

----------

## Vanquirius

http://ocbmaurice.dyndns.org/pl/slist.pl/server.met?download/server-best.met

Funciona para mim, acabei de testar.

----------

## nafre

eu uso torrent!

----------

## AngusYoung

Falando em p2p ... O nicotine é uma excelente escolha (conecta na rede do SoulSeek). Único problema é que eu encontrei um disco raríssimo do Iced Earth lá e não consigo baixar por ter sido banido ... Ah, ele aparentemente não trabalha bem com python 2.3

----------

## Proton

Mais um que mudou do xMule para o aMule, por desconfiança em relação às notícias que foram aparecendo.

Não gosto de nenhum deles, infelizmente, devia haver algo tão bom como o de windows... Mas havemos de lá chegar... (Não, não tenho tempo, senão contribuia   :Smile:  )

----------

## Vassili

 *ManuChao wrote:*   

> http://ocbmaurice.dyndns.org/pl/slist.pl/server.met?download/server-best.met
> 
> Funciona para mim, acabei de testar.

 

voltou a funcionar....  :Shocked: 

tava off quando eu instalei o xmule e o amule...

----------

## Festrati

o problema são esses trilhoes de p2p que vem surgindo todos os dias...

eu continuo com o edonkey - overnet aqui e continua baixando tudo que quero  numa boa...

mais não é uma boa pedida pra quem curti baixar musicas...

dae so mesmo o soulseek...

----------

## To

É exactamente por este tipo de coisas que eu mudei para o amule...

Tó

 *ManuChao wrote:*   

>  *leandro wrote:*   Hoje pela manhã (quando postei), estava escrito no site que ele tinha sido descontinuado. 
> 
> De novo hehe???
> 
> Eu lembro que uma semana atrás havia um post dele no sourceforge irritado que tinham desativado o site dele, que o projeto não tinha sido descontinuado. Daí o admin da sf.net escreveu uma coisa assim: quit changing your mind every couple of weeks! Hehe, acho que o xmule não volta mais então, pelo menos na sf.net.

 

----------

## leandro

 *ManuChao wrote:*   

>  *leandro wrote:*   Hoje pela manhã (quando postei), estava escrito no site que ele tinha sido descontinuado. 
> 
> De novo hehe???
> 
> Eu lembro que uma semana atrás havia um post dele no sourceforge irritado que tinham desativado o site dele, que o projeto não tinha sido descontinuado. Daí o admin da sf.net escreveu uma coisa assim: quit changing your mind every couple of weeks! Hehe, acho que o xmule não volta mais então, pelo menos na sf.net.

 

hehehe. Pois é.. e pelo jeito ele voltou mais uma vez, o site está novamente no ar.  :Smile: 

Instalei o amule.. e desde então desisti do xMule. Posso mudar meu voto? hehehe  :Wink: 

----------

## nafre

o amule e o xmule usa a mesma rede de servidores!?

se não qual o melhor:?:

----------

## leandro

 *nafre wrote:*   

> o amule e o xmule usa a mesma rede de servidores!?
> 
> se não qual o melhor:?:

 

Usa sim. A interface tambén é a mesma. Quando você roda o aMule pela primeira vez ele já copia as configurações do xMule -- caso você o tenha instalado -- facilitando ainda mais a migração  :Wink: 

----------

## leandro

 *AngusYoung wrote:*   

> Falando em p2p ... O nicotine é uma excelente escolha (conecta na rede do SoulSeek). Único problema é que eu encontrei um disco raríssimo do Iced Earth lá e não consigo baixar por ter sido banido ... Ah, ele aparentemente não trabalha bem com python 2.3

 

Você pode conectar com outro login.  :Smile: 

Já fui banido uma vez e após conversar com a pessoa, ela deixou que eu baixasse normalmente. É normal eles banirem quem não compartilha um número razoável de arquivos.  :Smile: 

----------

## nafre

como é esse negócio de banir!

vc não pode baixar arquivo nenhum é??

----------

## AngusYoung

 *leandro wrote:*   

>  *AngusYoung wrote:*   Falando em p2p ... O nicotine é uma excelente escolha (conecta na rede do SoulSeek). Único problema é que eu encontrei um disco raríssimo do Iced Earth lá e não consigo baixar por ter sido banido ... Ah, ele aparentemente não trabalha bem com python 2.3 
> 
> Você pode conectar com outro login. 
> 
> Já fui banido uma vez e após conversar com a pessoa, ela deixou que eu baixasse normalmente. É normal eles banirem quem não compartilha um número razoável de arquivos. 

 

Pois, esse é o meu problema. Eu tenho bastante coisa para compartilhar, mas estou com um modem emprestado que não permite que eu faça napt. Ainda bem que hoje chega o meu modem.

----------

## nafre

ae Angus modem novoooo!!

----------

## revertex

Depois do aparente "Naufrágio" do xmule, voltei para o bom e velho mldonkey, de qualquer maneira não consigo uma boa taxa de transferência com nenhum *donkey clone, pois meu terrível ISP bloqueia todas as minhas portas, com rarissísimas exeções, tornando ímpossível fazer NAPT,(alquém mais aqui sofre essa desgraça?)

Como prêmio de consolação me resta usar o mldonkey para conectar a rede Fasttrack, paupérrima em qualidade.

Não tentei as outras, alguém aqui sabe alguma coisa da SoulSeek?

----------

## domus-br

estou bem de mldonkey, as redes que melhor trabalham nele sao:

donkey (a melhor, é a que mais encontro conteudo, cada arquivo *.rar de deixar louco  :Twisted Evil: )

* gnutella (e todas variantes)

Fasttrack (funciona muito bem igual o kazaa, evito pegar algo dessa pois so vem fake, e seus temp files nao deixa que eu dê preview antecipado)

já as outras achei mais problematica e desabilitei do meu mlnet

----------

## AngusYoung

 *nafre wrote:*   

> ae Angus modem novoooo!!

 Hardware novo rox. 

Domus, cara ... isso é uma das coisas que eu mais gosto dessa rede. A possíbilidade de baixar varias coisas em .rar

Revertex, qual ISP você usa? Isso não é (ou deveria ser) ilegal?

----------

## fernandotcl

 *AngusYoung wrote:*   

>  *nafre wrote:*   ae Angus modem novoooo!! Hardware novo rox. 
> 
> Domus, cara ... isso é uma das coisas que eu mais gosto dessa rede. A possíbilidade de baixar varias coisas em .rar
> 
> Revertex, qual ISP você usa? Isso não é (ou deveria ser) ilegal?

 

Aqui em SP eu uso o Speedy da Telecômica (empresa e serviço que eu altamente não recomendo) e ele também tem portas bloqueadas. Só o Speedy Business que não tem.Last edited by fernandotcl on Fri Feb 06, 2004 11:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## domus-br

 *AngusYoung wrote:*   

>  *nafre wrote:*   ae Angus modem novoooo!! Hardware novo rox. 
> 
> Domus, cara ... isso é uma das coisas que eu mais gosto dessa rede. A possíbilidade de baixar varias coisas em .rar
> 
> Revertex, qual ISP você usa? Isso não é (ou deveria ser) ilegal?

 

cada RAR que chega aqui da uma ansiedade danada de abrir logo e ver oq tem dentro, é uma verdadeira caixinha de surpresa!!   :Twisted Evil:   :Smile: 

----------

## revertex

 *AngusYoung wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Revertex, qual ISP você usa? Isso não é (ou deveria ser) ilegal?

 

AngusYoung, ilegalidade é uma questão de ponto de vista.

Não tenho nenhum firewall instalado no computador, nenhum filtro no kernel, firewall e  filtro de ip do modem/router desligado, napt para as portas usuais(21,22,4080,5900,8080, segundo meu isp não posso hospedar nenhum servidor web pois a porta 80 está bloqueada).

IDS ligado.

```

200-180-184-104.paemt7003.dsl.brasiltelecom.net.br

GRC Port Authority Report created on UTC: 2004-02-06 

Results from scan of ports: 0-1055

    0 Ports Open

 1048 Ports Closed

    8 Ports Stealth

---------------------

 1056 Ports Tested

NO PORTS were found to be OPEN.

Ports found to be STEALTH were: 21, 23, 25, 80, 135, 137, 138, 

                                139

Other than what is listed above, all ports are CLOSED.

Results from scan of ports: 0, 21-23, 25, 79, 80, 110, 113, 

                            119, 135, 139, 143, 389, 443, 445, 

                            1002, 1024-1030, 1720, 5000

    0 Ports Open

   20 Ports Closed

    6 Ports Stealth

---------------------

   26 Ports Tested

NO PORTS were found to be OPEN.

Ports found to be STEALTH were: 21, 23, 25, 80, 135, 139

Other than what is listed above, all ports are CLOSED.

```

Pouco importa qual porta eu verifique, o resultado é o mesmo para todas as 65535.

Veja o lado bom da coisa, eu nunca aprendi tanto sobre rede tentando entender porque não consigo transferir arquivos, usar voice chat, jogar online, usar um p2p decente, usar ssh, vnc, etc...

Crackers, hackers, scriptkiddies, you are all welcome ,bring your best rootkit and despair!

----------

## fp2099

amule 1.2.5 is out

----------

## To

Em relação aos problemas de portos, eu como não uso os MSN e afins, defino esses portos para o cliente de p2p.

Tó

----------

## fp2099

amule 1.2.6 is out!

----------

## r3pek

definitivamente amule!!!  :Very Happy: 

o xmule simplesmte algumas coisas nao funcionam...

----------

## Gotterdammerung

Eu usava o xmule, mas quando descobri que foi descontinuado, passei a utilizar o amule, com o qual estou satisfeito. Ocasionalmente utilizo o bittorrent.

----------

## To

Já estava a correr o amule 1.2.6 desde q saiu. Aconselho a todos.

Tó

----------

## gmichels

So sinto falta do webserver...  :Sad: 

----------

## Gotterdammerung

Pra quem gosta, tem o dcgui-qt, que é a versão implementada em Qt do DC++. 

Eu pessoalmente acho aquelas regras todas dos canais do DC++ um saco! É um clubinho fechado, em que as pessoas te obrigam a encher o micro de porcarias para poder participar do grupo. 

Fico imaginando quem acabou de comprar um micro querendo baixar alguma coisa da web... 

E depois eles falam de freesoftware. Bom, pode ser, mas a ideologia toda foi pro saco...

----------

## To

 :Question: 

[mini-HowTo] amuleweb[Dlg] 

http://web478.server7.webplus24.de/amule/thread.php?threadid=678

 *Drago wrote:*   

> So sinto falta do webserver... 

 

----------

## gmichels

 *To wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [mini-HowTo] amuleweb[Dlg] 
> 
> http://web478.server7.webplus24.de/amule/thread.php?threadid=678
> ...

 

Sim, eu cheguei a fazer isso, mas nao consigo passar da autenticacao... isso usando amule 1.2.6, com os anteriores tudo que eu consigo é 100% de utilizacao de cpu no amuleweb.

----------

## malloc

Eu usava o amule ah mt tempo mas por aquilo a funcionar implicava matar os recusrsos do meu servidor (Xvnc+openbox+amule).Tradução... Deixava aquilo ligado 2 dias e o servidor ficava a arrastar-se.

Mudei para o mldonkey e tou maravilhado. So uso o webgui, e mt rapido e n ocupa recursos nenhuns. 

Sinceramente aconselho a todos.

O dclib+dcgui-qt tb rula mt e como e mt rapido e daqueles p2p's q uso na minha workstation pra sacar umas cenas mais rapidas. Tambem aconselho este.

----------

